# xe dùng rót dung dịch, xe nâng quay đổ phuy



## hanatc89 (2/8/21)

xe dùng rót dung dịch, xe nâng quay đổ phuy dùng cặp thùng phuy có khối lượng đến 350kg, nâng cao 1m4, dễ dàng sử dụng và tiện ích cho người dùng.
Trong các ngành hóa chất và chất lỏng, xe nâng quay đổ phuy là dòng xe thông dụng nhất giúp di chuyển và quay đổ các phuy dầu, gas, sơn, hóa chất… đảm bảo cho dung dịch trong thùng không bị tràn ra ngoài trong quá trình vận chuyển.
- Tải trọng nâng: 350kg

- Chiều cao nâng cao nhất: 1400mm

- Chiều dài xe: 1200mm

- Chiều rộng xe: 890mm

- Chiều cao xe: 2000mm

- Bánh xe bằng nilon hoặc PU

- Tự trọng xe: 160kg

Xe nâng quay đổ thùng phuy TB350 được sản xuất vô cùng tiện dụng và dễ dàng sử dụng cho quý khách hàng, xe dùng kẹp để kẹp thùng phuy lên, nâng hạ bằng hệ thống nâng thủy lực và kích bằng chân.



Xe nâng quay đổ phuy được thiết kế dùng để nâng hạ và di chuyển thùng phuy đứng mà không làm đổ dung dịch trong phuy. Với hệ thống nâng thủy lực và kích chân giúp cho quá trình nâng hạ được diễn ra nhẹ nhàng hơn... Điểm đặc biệt của xe này chính là khả năng quay đổ 320 độ để rót dung dịch ra khỏi thùng phuy một cách dễ dàng nhất có thể mà không phải mất nhiều công sức cũng như làm đổ dung dịch chất lỏng chứa trong phuy ra ngoài.


Xe nâng xoay đổ phuy được thiết kế chuyên dụng để kẹp cả miệng thùng phuy sắt hoặc thùng phuy nhựa có dung tích 200l/ 220l





*Xe nâng tay quay đổ phuy 350kg cao 1m4 hiệu NICHI-LIFT Nhật Bản*
Model: HF35

Chiều cao nâng cao nhất: 1425mm
Chiều dài xe: 1190mm
Chiều rộng xe: 890mm
Chiều cao xe: 2020mm
Trọng lượng: 155kg
bánh xe PU/NYLON có gắn phanh định vị an toàn.
-Nhìn tổng thể, xe nâng quay đổ phuy khá giống chiếc xe nâng tay cao với khung thân thép, bánh xe PU, tay cầm kích thủy lực, nhưng được thiết kế thêm bộ phận quay đổ và không có càng nâng.
-Thiết kế đế với nhiều tính năng, chức năng di chuyển 3 chiều.
-Dễ dàng nâng lên, vận chuyển và quay đổ chất lỏng trong thùng phuy.
-Có sẵn giá đỡ để đỡ thùng phuy làm chức năng quay đổ được dễ dàng và an toàn hơn.
-Nghiêng thanh trống 120 độ để đổ chất lỏng.
-Hệ thống máy gọn nhẹ và dễ dàng cho việc sửa chữa trống.
-Xe có thể khóa một trống ở vị trí đứng theo chiều dọc để tránh bị tràn chất lỏng ra ngoài.




Xe nâng tay quay đổ phuy 350kg cao 1m4 hiệu NICHI-LIFT Nhật Bản

*Cam kết về chất lượng sản phẩm*
* Xe nâng là sản phẩm mới 100%
* Mức giá của sản phẩm tốt nhất so với giá thị trường
* Chất lượng sản phẩm luôn được đảm bảo và cam kết với chất lương như quảng cáo
* Chính sách giao hành nhanh chóng và luôn đúng với lịch hẹn với khách
* Đội ngủ nhân viên luôn sẵn sàng, nhiệt tình phục vụ mọi quý khách một cách chu đáo nhất
Xe nâng phuy xe nâng phuy xe nâng phuy dầu xe nâng phuy tay xe nâng kẹp phuy xe nâng gắp phuy xe nâng quay đổ phuy xe nâng thùng phuy nhựa xe nâng phuy việt xanh xe nâng phuy niuli xe nâng phuy meditek xe nâng phuy gamlift

*Công ty TNHH SX Việt Xanh*
_*ZALO : 098 398 0015 – Ms.Hồng*_
*Tel:028- 3961 0640 - FAX: 028-3961.0630*
Địa chỉ: 108 Liên khu 10-11, phường Bình Trị Đông, Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh
*Skype:* xenangso1
*Email:* greco@congnghiepvietxanh.com.vn
*Website:* https://xecongnghiep.com
*Blog:* xenanghang-xenangtay-xenangdien.blogspot.com/
*Youtube: *youtube.com/channel/UCX-NZwjejK85MAHAobekYRw
*Facebook: *facebook.com/xenanghangvietxanh/


----------

